# Touring northern Spain



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Thinking one day in the new year I must view some of Northern Spain.
Galicia springs to mind for a look. Love scenery and places of interest but must be decent roads as I will be in a motorhome and trying to miss the huge tourist season when it starts in Southern Spain. Any thoughts?


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

When in the new year are you thinking of going?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Terence-Paul said:


> Thinking one day in the new year I must view some of Northern Spain.
> Galicia springs to mind for a look. Love scenery and places of interest but must be decent roads as I will be in a motorhome and trying to miss the huge tourist season when it starts in Southern Spain. Any thoughts?


 In Asturias you will still be able to find practically deserted beaches in August, although they might entail some walking down a steep path to get to. In many areas in the interior you'll find the same. You will rarely get the crowds that you get in some places in the south. It is a truly beautiful area.
I don't know Galicia so well, but it's where the bad weather, and I'm talking about really bad weather comes into Spain, so even though there are stunning areas in Galicia, and even though temperatures are cooler and the climate is wetter in the north in general, you're more likely to get cold and wet in Galicia than Asturias, Cantabria and The Basque country.
The Basque country and Cantabria also have a lot to offer, not only in the way of scenery, but gastronomically too!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Be aware that your motor home will not be welcome anywhere in the beachside towns, even in winter. Sometimes it's just height barriers, at other times there are signs up on the roads telling you not to stop or directing you to a particular car park a kilometre away from the centre! San Sebastien was particularly unfriendly, though pretty and crowded even in October. The French towns were as bad. Bayonne is just not good to drive around because of narrow streets, we give it a miss. French aires de camping cars tend to be very much cheaper than those on the Spanish side of the border.

Zarautz town was also one of those unfriendly towns but the Gran Camping on the cliff top made up for that.

We decided not to go into Bilbao itself but parked up on the other bank of the estuary following directions on "Park for Night", then got the funicular and metro into town. The Guggenheim is more spectacular from the outside, but they were having an exhibition of slow moving films at the time. One day we will go back to see its other museums.

Inland, Cuenca is well known for its hanging houses but is very touristy. I tried to pop into what I thought was just a town church, definitely not the main one, and was immediately told I had to pay. I left, sorry God, no cash. You can park on the approach road to the artificial beach, and then walk back into town to get the petit train or a bus to the top. Taking an e-bike on cobbles is not something we will repeat.

We find new towns to look at every time we go from near Bordeaux to Murcia, so you should have a good time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ccm47 said:


> Be aware that your motor home will not be welcome anywhere in the beachside towns, even in winter. Sometimes it's just height barriers, at other times there are signs up on the roads telling you not to stop or directing you to a particular car park a kilometre away from the centre! San Sebastien was particularly unfriendly, though pretty and crowded even in October. The French towns were as bad. Bayonne is just not good to drive around because of narrow streets, we give it a miss. French aires de camping cars tend to be very much cheaper than those on the Spanish side of the border.
> 
> Zarautz town was also one of those unfriendly towns but the Gran Camping on the cliff top made up for that.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what the definition of motorhome is, but if it's something like this https://images.app.goo.gl/ZJDSyRGwgbGbh7w99 
then I see plenty of these every year in Asturias usually driven by Dutch, French, the occasional English driver. The car parks for the beaches for example are usually big, but there are usually about 4 - 10 cars in them so there is plenty of room for them. You have to be careful with the roads though as they can be very narrow. It would be a research project.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

The vast majority of motorhomes are deliberately kept under 3.5 tons, even if they are almost 7 metres long. The pictures supplied by PeskyWesky are perfect examples of such things. Their width is no more, often less, than the average single decker bus used on the school run.

Drivers have no problem on normal roads or even on lanes when people just move over to one side to pass each other, just as they do in a car. If a road is a bit narrow you just await an opportunity as everybody does in getting through the archway to Alarcon village https://binged.it/2oUaBmM .

By the way never trust a number plate to give you the nationality of a motorhome driver: when in Zarautz camp site a Czech registered van pulled in alongside of us : the vehicle was on a one-way hire from Paris and was being driven by Australian honeymooners.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

emlyn said:


> When in the new year are you thinking of going?


My guess would probably be anytime after Mays holiday away, but not sure just yet


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In Asturias you will still be able to find practically deserted beaches in August, although they might entail some walking down a steep path to get to. In many areas in the interior you'll find the same. You will rarely get the crowds that you get in some places in the south. It is a truly beautiful area.
> I don't know Galicia so well, but it's where the bad weather, and I'm talking about really bad weather comes into Spain, so even though there are stunning areas in Galicia, and even though temperatures are cooler and the climate is wetter in the north in general, you're more likely to get cold and wet in Galicia than Asturias, Cantabria and The Basque country.
> The Basque country and Cantabria also have a lot to offer, not only in the way of scenery, but gastronomically too!


Many thanks, interesting indeed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Places we have been very happy in in Asturias
https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/playas/playa-de-porcia
Not deserted, but not too busy with a very good beach bar called Menos Mal


https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/playas/playa-de-barayo
Very long, sandy beach. 


https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/playas/playa-de-penarronda
Wonderful sunset to watch from a bar/ restaurant overlooking the beach


https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/villas-marineras/marinera-puerto-de-vega
Lovely Asturian village, complete with fishing boats. Really good little museum with info about how they used to make their living from canning fish and great restaurants and bars
Recommended Casa Paco and La Cofradia, but you can eat and drink well anywhere


https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/naturaleza/otros-espacios/cuevas-naturales/cuevas-de-andina
Open Roman gold mines. You can only go on a guided tour and some of the pathway is a little difficult, but if you have good mobility, this is well worth a visit just for the beauty of the place. It is completely over grown with vegetation. In the middle of nowhere


https://www.turismoasturias.es/desc...ros-espacios/museo-de-los-molinos-de-mazonovo
Mueum of all different types of mills. Sounds as boring as hell, but was fascinating and you can touch, pull and press a lot of the exhibits. In a beautiful setting too.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/spain/asturias/oviedo-city-guide-see-and-do/
Oviedo, capital of Asturias, lovely town. Lovely to wander around with a nice park and old part


And really I could go on and ON! We have spent You will have to do a bit of research on accessibility to these places though as sometimes the roads are narrow and twisty turny...


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Terence-Paul said:


> My guess would probably be anytime after Mays holiday away, but not sure just yet


I found campsite at Santiago de Compostela difficult to find but convenient for the town.
What length is your Motorhome?
Try Motorhome Fun website it has lots of information on touring in Spain.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

*motorhome*



emlyn said:


> I found campsite at Santiago de Compostela difficult to find but convenient for the town.
> What length is your Motorhome?
> Try Motorhome Fun website it has lots of information on touring in Spain.


Hi, thanks for replying and my motorhome is 6.69Mts and touring north Spain looks more likely September time now as we will be in India May/June.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Terence-Paul said:


> Thinking one day in the new year I must view some of Northern Spain.
> Galicia springs to mind for a look. Love scenery and places of interest but must be decent roads as I will be in a motorhome and trying to miss the huge tourist season when it starts in Southern Spain. Any thoughts?


Picos de Europa not to be missed if you like scenery. No problem doing it in a Mobile home. Done it and keep coming back for more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ccm47 said:


> Inland, Cuenca is well known for its hanging houses but is very touristy. I tried to pop into what I thought was just a town church, definitely not the main one, and was immediately told I had to pay. I left, sorry God, no cash. You can park on the approach road to the artificial beach, and then walk back into town to get the petit train or a bus to the top. Taking an e-bike on cobbles is not something we will repeat.


Cuenca is indeed touristy. I haven't been in a place where coach loads come in and are greeted by souvenir sellers as soon as they get off in a looong time. They are selling postcards, pictures, biscuits... They are hanging around all the museums etc, and it's only a small place so they are kind of in your face. BUT, I thought it was worth it. They are only a couple of "hanging houses", but even so, it's a very special oldy worldy place. We stayed the night, 2 in fact, and it's the typical place that when the coaches go home it's a different place. We went on a night tour actually which was really interesting and beautiful. It's practically empty at night and that's not just a feeling, it's true. According to the guide, only about 500 people live in the old town nowadays. There are places to visit nearby too if you have a car. We went by train from Madrid, really quick and good transport from the station, and met a friend there who had a car


----------



## Lara2678 (Feb 12, 2020)

Many towns in Asturias have designated car parks for camper vans where you can stay overnight. Most of the towns are smallish so in Cangas de Onis for example you are staying right in the centre. It doesn´t get really busy until the summer holidays so travelling in spring or autumn is no problem. Don´t try parking overnight in a normal beach car park - the police patrol in summer and will move you on.


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Thought I would go north in May as we deferred our booked holiday and now we are in lockdown in Spain. At least at home, except my wife and I do not see any motorhomes passing so I guess they are all locked down in camp sites. This could go on a bit longer than we think I guess


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Terence-Paul said:


> Thought I would go north in May as we deferred our booked holiday and now we are in lockdown in Spain. At least at home, except my wife and I do not see any motorhomes passing so I guess they are all locked down in camp sites. This could go on a bit longer than we think I guess


Sad but true and the lockdown or restrictions on the movement of people might take months rather than weeks. 
Best take care of loved ones and family and stay at home until this passes.


----------

